# Port Charlotte, FL afternoon charter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,

I’m trying to find a company that offers 2-3 hour sailing cruises (captained) in Charlotte Harbor. We’re visiting in the Tampa Bay area and have been exploring Port Charlotte as a place to spend next winter. The weather tomorrow looks beautiful and we leave on Sunday, so we’d love to drive down and go sailing tomorrow afternoon.

I appreciate any suggestions you might have.

Thank you,
Colette


----------



## ccollins0601 (Dec 7, 2003)

Not exactly what you're looking for but if you end up staying in the Tampa area check out the Kathleen D out of Sarasota (http://www.sailingsarasota.com/). I went on their sunset cruise a few years back with wife and in-laws, we had a great time.


----------

